# moving to ottawa



## Faten (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi...
we decided to move to ottawa, but I need your advice on where is the best place to stay... We have 2 boys, 7 & 3, so we need a good and safe neighborhood and good schools.
So I need your help with where to live and which schools to register in... and if you know of any houses for rent in the areas you suggest.
Thank you so much


----------

